# Help! Suddenly no power, louder on accellerate, idle quiet and smooth



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

That little toot sounds almost like when the valve cover fails on the 1.4L. I know it happens on the 1.8's, but it isn't common.

But, given that it comes and goes, I'm wondering if it's a purge valve.

I would suggest picking up an OBDII bluetooth module or OBDII scanner from Amazon and see if there are any pending codes stored if this happens again. It's like the car put itself in limp mode.


----------



## Ranscapture (Jun 20, 2013)

My mechanic solved it. A piece of plastic only about an inch long from the housing over the timing belt broke off and was disrupting the timing.... one belt, and both solenoids replaced for only 400 and change. Runs like a Ferrari now.


----------



## Ranscapture (Jun 20, 2013)

Actually the little toot is still there and after running great for the day the CEL came on. I checked the purge valve myself it’s fine. Doesn’t seem to be coming from the pcv. How much does it generally cost to replace the valve cover? Can that be done on my own with a socket wrench and screw driver? I just spent a lot on the car and I don’t make much. Up at 184k miles now maybe that’s why it failed.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Ranscapture said:


> Actually the little toot is still there and after running great for the day the CEL came on. I checked the purge valve myself it’s fine. Doesn’t seem to be coming from the pcv. How much does it generally cost to replace the valve cover? Can that be done on my own with a socket wrench and screw driver? I just spent a lot on the car and I don’t make much. Up at 184k miles now maybe that’s why it failed.


A few basic tools - sockets and Torx bits - and it's not a bad DIY job.

Before you go down that path, stop by an auto parts store and find out what codes were thrown...it may give a better clue.

Here's the tutorial for the 1.4:








How-To: Replace the Valve/Camshaft Cover (1.4L Turbo)


How-To: Replace the Valve/Camshaft Cover (1.4L Turbo) Overview The valve cover of the 1.4L Turbo engine houses the PCV system. Whether due to a leak in the gasket or a failure in the PCV system, this valve cover may need to be replaced. It is covered under the 5 year, 100,000 mile warranty...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## Ranscapture (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks! I have the 1.8. Was able to find a tutorial on YouTube. The only code thrown was 171.

I could probably do it myself then but that might not be 100% the leaky part. I wonder if I should just let my mechanic do it to make sure.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Ranscapture said:


> Thanks! I have the 1.8. Was able to find a tutorial on YouTube. The only code thrown was 171.
> 
> I could probably do it myself then but that might not be 100% the leaky part. I wonder if I should just let my mechanic do it to make sure.


0171 does typically point to a vacuum leak, which is usually the valve cover on the 1.4. Given that sound, I do think the VC is also plasuible here on the 1.8, but definitely check around for anything else that could be making a leak first.


----------



## Ranscapture (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks I will.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Check to make sure the dipstick is seating. I'm not sure about the 1.8, but on the 1.4 that will cause a vacuum leak. Likewise with the oil fill cap.


----------

